# compagnie / entreprise / société



## tohd

Bonjour

Pouvez-vous me dire la différence entre une compagnie et une entreprise ?


----------



## Ploupinet

"Compagnie" est utilisé au Québec, "entreprise" en France, sauf pour une "compagnie aérienne"


----------



## tie-break

Ploupinet said:


> "Compagnie" est utilisé au Québec, "entreprise" en France, sauf pour une "compagnie aérienne"


 
Il y en a d'autres : une compagnie *pétrolière*, de *navigation*, mais aussi *financière*, *d'assurance*... et sûrement d'autres encore qui m'échappent à present.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est vrai


----------



## GildaB

en français québécois, lequel faut-il utiliser?

merci


----------



## Xence

Il me semble (en attendant la confirmation d'un expert québécois) que le terme "_entreprise_" est plus général et qu'il se décline sous plusieurs formes juridiques, dont l'entreprise par actions, appelée _compagnie_.
Voir, par exemple, ce lien.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous remercie de préciser la différence entre ces trois:

*entreprise/compagnie/société*

Surtout entre "entreprise et société"

Car je sais déjà qu'on dit: compagnie d'assurance, aérienne, pétrolière,...
(mais plus d'informations sur _compagnie_ sera encore bienvenu)

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## arundhati

Une "société" est une forme juridique.
"Entreprise" ou "compagnie" désignent une activité professionnelle, commerciale en général, et peuvent désigner la même chose, c'est ensuite une question d'usage (parfois de taille).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup,
Vous voulez dire que dans le français quotidien, on n'emploie pas "la société" et c'est plutôt "l'entreprise ou la compagnie" qui s'emploient?

D'ailleurs, est-ce qu'on dit _l'entreprise de Peugeot_ ou _la société de Peugeot_?


----------



## arundhati

Chaton.marchande said:


> Merci beaucoup,
> Vous voulez dire que dans le français quotidien, on n'emploie pas "la société" et c'est plutôt "l'entreprise ou la compagnie" qui s'emploient?


Non, pas vraiment, "société" est très utilisé, c'est juste que ça ne désigne pas la même chose. Une entreprise peut être "individuelle", donc fonctionner juridiquement sous la responsabilité d'une personne physique. Ce peut être aussi une "société" qui est une "personne morale".
On peut donc dire l'entreprise Peugeot (sans le "de") ou la société Peugeot, les deux sont corrects (pour être tout à fait exact, il faudrait dire "la société Automobiles Peugeot" qui est son nom officiel).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci pour une si bonne explication!

Donc on peut dire, par exemple:

-Tu travailles où?
-Je travaille _dans une société_.

Oui, c'est ça?(ou peut-être c'est mieux de dire: Je travaille dans une entreprise?)


----------



## arundhati

Encore une fois, les deux sont corrects, ils n'ont simplement pas exactement le même sens.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour compléter, en dehors de leur signification précise, chacun des  trois mots ont aussi un usage général qui leur est propre, et qui  s'applique aussi bien aux sociétés qu'aux compagnies et aux entreprises :

Si on met l'accent sur l'activité économique, on a tendance à parler d'_entreprises_.  Ceci s'explique probablement par le fait que contrairement aux sociétés  et aux compagnies, seules les entreprises ont toutes pour vocation  principale l'activité économique.
Si on met l'accent sur la fonction sociale, on a tendance à parler de _société_. Exemple : _la société employeuse_.  Peu importe qu'elle s'appelle compagnie unetelle, entreprise unetelle,  société unetelle, établissement untel... Dans la désignation_ les sociétés cotées_ _en bourse_, c'est probablement le statut social conféré par le fait d'être côté en bourse qui est retenu.
Moins  net : si on met l'accent sur le fait de constituer un groupe, en  principe puissant du fait de ce regroupement, on a tendance à parler de _compagnie_. 

C'est  certainement à discuter. Je voulais surtout faire remarquer le  caractère à la fois relatif et souple de ces notions de société, de  compagnie ou d'entreprise, en particulier en fonction du contexte.  Presque tous les employés et cadres peuvent parler de leur employeur  tantôt comme d'une entreprise,  tantôt comme d'une société, et une  partie d'entre eux en parlera aussi quelquefois comme d'une compagnie.


----------



## Gemmenita

arundhati said:


> Encore une fois, les deux sont corrects, ils n'ont simplement pas exactement le même sens.






Logospreference-1 said:


> Pour compléter, en dehors de leur signification précise, chacun des  trois mots ont aussi un usage général qui leur est propre, et qui  s'applique aussi bien aux sociétés qu'aux compagnies et aux entreprises :
> 
> Si on met l'accent sur l'activité économique, on a tendance à parler d'_entreprises_.  Ceci s'explique probablement par le fait que contrairement aux sociétés  et aux compagnies, seules les entreprises ont toutes pour vocation  principale l'activité économique.
> Si on met l'accent sur la fonction sociale, on a tendance à parler de _société_. Exemple : _la société employeuse_.  Peu importe qu'elle s'appelle compagnie unetelle, entreprise unetelle,  société unetelle, établissement untel... Dans la désignation_ les sociétés cotées_ _en bourse_, c'est probablement le statut social conféré par le fait d'être côté en bourse qui est retenu.
> Moins  net : si on met l'accent sur le fait de constituer un groupe, en  principe puissant du fait de ce regroupement, on a tendance à parler de _compagnie_.
> 
> C'est  certainement à discuter. Je voulais surtout faire remarquer le  caractère à la fois relatif et souple de ces notions de société, de  compagnie ou d'entreprise, en particulier en fonction du contexte.  Presque tous les employés et cadres peuvent parler de leur employeur  tantôt comme d'une entreprise,  tantôt comme d'une société, et une  partie d'entre eux en parlera aussi quelquefois comme d'une compagnie.




Merci infiniment pour une explication si parfaite et efficace!

Et une toute petite dernière question pour me rassurer:

Donc, celui qui dit :"Je travaille dans une entreprise" ou "Je travaille dans une société" ou "Je travaille dans une compagnie.", il est vraiment conscient de la fonction de là où il travaille (selon vos définitions) et il ne peut pas parler en général et interchangeablement en disant n'importe lequel?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Chaton.marchande said:


> Donc, celui qui dit :"Je travaille  dans une entreprise" ou "Je travaille dans une société" ou "Je travaille  dans une compagnie.", il est vraiment conscient de la fonction de là où  il travaille (selon vos définitions) et il ne peut pas parler en  général et [indifféremment] en disant n'importe lequel?



Si la personne dit :_ je travaille dans etc,_  en voulant parler avec précision de son employeur ou de sa branche  professionnelle, il y a à mon avis de bonnes chances pour qu'elle se  réfère à l'appellation exacte que s'est donnée son employeur : _entreprise  unetelle, société unetelle, compagnie unetelle, banque unetelle,  compagnie financière unetelle, compagnie d'assurance unetelle, compagnie  aérienne unetelle, usine unetelle, laboratoire untel, magasins untel, société d'import-export unetelle,  journal _ou_ magazine untel, éditions unetelles, chaîne hôtelière unetelle,  administration unetelle, caisse unetelle, cabinet untel, étude  notariale unetelle, agence unetelle, institut untel, etc._ C'est  très divers, et on se facilite la vie en reprenant la catégorie précise  que se reconnaît l'employeur, ou la catégorie sous laquelle il a été  enregistré.

Si la personne parle de sa voiture de fonction, il y a des chances pour qu'elle emploie un terme plus général, comme _société_.
Si elle parle des avantages sociaux, elle parlera sans doute plus facilement de son entreprise, en pensant au comité d'entreprise.
Si elle parle des perspectives de développement ou du contexte économique, elle parlera sans doute de son entreprise. Exemple : _une entreprise florissante_ ou _en plein essor_, ce qui n'empêchera pas de dire que _la société_ ou _la compagnie est en phase de développement, __est en plein essor, est sur un créneau porteur_ ou _en difficulté_ ou _sinistré.
_
Le  degré de précision est donc lui-même variable, le contexte veut qu'on  soit précis ou approximatif ou général, et quand on généralise, on ne le  fait pas toujours dans la même grande catégorie : c'est ce que j'ai  voulu montrer dans mon message précédent, en essayant de dégager une  certaine logique, logique qui demeure de toute façon, le plus souvent,  très souple.

Nota : Le TLFi, contrairement à d'autres dictionnaires, ne donne pas _untel, unetelle_, bien qu'il utilise ou cite le mot une trentaine de fois (selon le portail de l'ATILF). Je fais peut-être une faute en écrivant _(les) magasins untel_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Superbe, Logos! Je vous remercie infiniment de cette explication si parfaite!


----------



## emrahbas

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais dire que "quand je voyage , les frais sont payé par mon *(1) entreprise / (2) société / (3) compagnie *, mais je ne suis pas sûr quel est la mot est correct  ou courant .  

*(1) / (2) / (3) ? *

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fugace

Bonsoir,

Il faut dire *par mon entreprise *ou* par ma société*. "Compagnie" n'a pas (plus) ce sens-là, sauf dans certaines expressions figées (compagnie aérienne, maritime etc.) .


----------

